# Messenger Bag.... Fi!



## VicAjax

alrighty... since my backpack-fi thread was such a hit, i figured i'd branch off a bit.

 seriously, though. my much beloved messenger bag, from a German company called Jost, is finally falling apart, so i need a new one. i'd get a new Jost bag, but the only place in NYC that carries them only has one model, and i don't like it.

 i'm willing to get a little spendy on this... up to $300. i want something with a lot of style and a lot of function. leather is preferred but not necessary. a laptop bag would be great, but also not necessary. i like lots of organizing pockets, too.

 ok, folks... shoot me with your m-bags.


----------



## VicAjax

here's a pic of my current bag:


----------



## kshelton

I don't actually have it yet, my work is giving it to me for my 2 year anniversary in about a month.


----------



## leftnose

I've used Timbuk2 for about fifteen years and have had three of them. The first one flat wore out from heavy daily use after about 9 years and Timbuk2 replaced it for free under warranty. I still have the replacement bag and it is still in outstanding shape after 6 years or so. I don't use it too much anymore, though. It has been replaced by one of their laptop messenger bags with built in padded slip. It's only about one year old but really still looks brand new.

 Frankly, I am not quite convinced that the Timbuk2 bags are as good as they used to be. I don't think they're made in California anymore and I don't think their warranty is quite as good as it used to be but the bags are very, very good.

 Unfortunately, the bags have also grown in popularity during that time so you might end up looking like a bit of a hipster if you do get one.


----------



## Palpatine

I got one in Germany a few years ago. Pretty cool...will have to take a pic and upload.


----------



## majid

Jost bags are quite nice, you got an great deal if you paid less than $300 for it. Pretty much all my leather bags cost more than that, unfortunately, although you can occasionally get discontinued Tumi styles under that budget.

 I really like the style and function of Hlaska bags, and have their Nominal Book Bag, Caliper messenger and Caliper briefcase, although in your budget you would have to get a fabric-and-leather bag like the Caliper.

 You might also want to have a look at bag reviews from Pop Wuping.


----------



## Palpatine

Mine is a Camel Active. Mostly brown canvas and leather. Rectangular shaped...I don't really like square ones.


----------



## cheemo

I have a Freitag messenger bag, the Swiss made bags are created from recycling used tarps and can be pre-fab or custom made by yourself. I suggest the latter which results in a unique durable eco-friendly messenger bag.

FREITAG LINK


----------



## brotherlen

Timbuk2 small messenger, on sale through their site for $38, hard to pass up. Well made, has lots of little organizer pockets and waterproofed. It was a solid purchase.


----------



## kshelton

My dream messenger bag






 I love this color also






 They are made better than Timbuk2 from what I have read around the net. And how can you not love that chrome buckle on the shoulder strap?


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *majid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Jost bags are quite nice, you got an great deal if you paid less than $300 for it. Pretty much all my leather bags cost more than that, unfortunately, although you can occasionally get discontinued Tumi styles under that budget.

 I really like the style and function of Hlaska bags, and have their Nominal Book Bag, Caliper messenger and Caliper briefcase, although in your budget you would have to get a fabric-and-leather bag like the Caliper.

 You might also want to have a look at bag reviews from Pop Wuping._

 

i did get a nice deal on the Jost, actually, but who am i kidding... i would spend whatever it took if i found the perfect bag.

 those Hlaska bags look nice, i'll have to find a store and check em out.


----------



## Lex2

I've been using Crumpler bags for a number of years, two of them for photographic equipment and one (The Low Flying Duck) as a messenger bag. They're quite durable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Probably not as well known in the US since they're from Down Under.


----------



## VicAjax

i definitely like Chrome messengers, but now that i have clients and meetings and all, want something a bit more upscale, but still cool.

 i would look like a poseur with a Chrome bag.


----------



## Rednamalas1

for biking around: 





 SealLine Urban Shoulder Bag

 turned out to be very useful with its water-proof-ness, and with vents in the back (I sweat like a pig when I exercise)

 when I need to dress up a bit more:





 Bottega Veneta Messenger.

 Almost a purse, I know


----------



## intoflatlines

I have a Timbuk2 Commute laptop messenger bag and it's great. Incredibly durable and can hold a ton of stuff. I could have gotten a Chrome but I probably see more Chrome bags than Timbuk2 around campus, and I'm not a huge fan of the styles.


----------



## BIG POPPA

I have a Timbuk2 Bolo bag with all the upgrades you can't get anymore. It is about 10 years old and still kickin'.


----------



## rawrster

oh wow..are the timbuk2 that durable? 

 i was looking into messenger bags a couple months ago but found them too expensive at that time and went with a cheap $30 bag


----------



## BIG POPPA

Yes they are, and it cost me about 170 bucks back then. you could probably spend around 100 bucks now for something cool.


----------



## DC5Zilla

Diesel messenger bag here


----------



## nikongod

I carry a crumpler soup&salid


----------



## majid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i did get a nice deal on the Jost, actually, but who am i kidding... i would spend whatever it took if i found the perfect bag._

 

Circumstances vary, and there is no such thing as the perfect bag, at least not until the D&D Bag of Holding is finally invented...

 I have over a dozen, depending on whether they are for weekday or weekend use, work, leisure or travel, whether I am taking a laptop or camera with me or not, and whether outside is under rainy conditions or not. Another hobby that can get expensively out of hand very quickly, I'm afraid.

 You seem to be looking for something dressy enough for business but that doesn't reek of conformity as a Tumi would (although some Tumi lines like Townhouse are quite distinctive). If your budget supports it, I would have a look at Barney's and Bloomingdale's, they have a decent selection. In the premium lines, I tend to like Ferragamo, Montblanc and Dunhill. I recently scored a very nice business casual Montblanc messenger for $400 on special, with just enough room for a MacBook Air, a Leica and a hardback book.

 For lower-priced brands that still have high quality of construction, try Waterfield Designs, Hlaska, Knomo, STM and Vaja (the latter has sumptuous Argentinian leather and full color customization, but the leather is a bit delicate for daily use).

 I am conflicted on Crumpler. Excellent construction, but the internal organization and padding often takes too much space. I had a pair of Timbuk2 but got rid of them, as the straight messenger bag was terrible for organization, with stuff settling in awkward positions, and the laptop bag wore out in less than 2 years.

  Quote:


 those Hlaska bags look nice, i'll have to find a store and check em out. 
 

All their stores are in the SF Bay Area, unfortunately.


----------



## kshelton

I am not sure if everyone is familiar with the store Ross. But they have a lot of name brand stuff for cheap. Anyway I have bought bags by Diesel, Lacoste, and other similar decent made bags for as little as 20$ at Ross. So if you are bargain shopping that is a good place to check, also TJ Maxx. I even saw a Timbuk2 one time but it was in an ugly color haha.


----------



## jude

Unlike Majid, I've had good luck with Timbuk2 bags, enough so that they're always one of the names at the top of my list if I'm thinking of a new bag. 

 At CES this year, I carried a 17" MacBook Pro around (along with adapters, headphones, a Canon S90, and a bunch of other things that made for a heavy bag) pretty much everywhere I went, and the Timbuk2 Breakout Messenger was _extremely_ comfortable. I was afraid I was going to pay a heavy price in back and shoulder pain for not going with a backpack, but the Breakout Messenger (using its *very cool sling strap*) worked just as well for me as any of my backpacks, in terms of comfort (and earned points for greater gear accessibility, without having to take the bag off). (The Breakout Messenger also comes with a standard shoulder strap, but I never use it.)

 When I travel, I even pack a netbook into the Breakout Messenger with the MacBook Pro (along with its power adapter), and that makes for a very heavy load (for a messenger bag). Still, I find the it comfortable, considering the weight.

 The Breakout Messenger isn't perfect, however. The hand strap is not padded, so I use it only as a grab strap, and not for carrying. The main non-laptop compartment doesn't zip open far enough on one side for me, and I find this makes it a bit tougher to insert and extract folders and papers, especially when the bag is being worn. Also, there is no water bottle holder.

 Currently, the Breakout Messenger is my main office-on-the-go bag.

 I have other Timbuk2 bags, and appreciate them all, including a rather small messenger bag I use with my netbook when I don't need the bigger laptop.


----------



## Squirsier

This is what I use :

ME Mini Messenger - Black / Red | Mobile Edge

 Fits my 12.1 inch laptop nicely and a lot of other stuff too


----------



## DLeeWebb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *majid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For lower-priced brands that still have high quality of construction, try Waterfield Designs, Hlaska, Knomo, STM and Vaja (the latter has sumptuous Argentinian leather and full color customization, but the leather is a bit delicate for daily use)._

 


 I have purchased several products from Waterfield. I have always been extremely impressed by the quality of their products and their customer service. The "Muzetto" looks interesting and they have a variety of other styles...

http://www.sfbags.com/products/muzet...to/muzetto.htm


----------



## jpelg

The Logmography Sidekick Leather Bag always looked interesting to me:














 A bit pricey, but seems fairly well thought out for a mini-notebook, P&S camera, etc. 
 Although I hate to wear/carry anything that screams that I have expensive photo gear inside.


----------



## Palpatine

I really like the distressed brown leather look... very Indianna Jones.


----------



## odontastic

I have a large Chrome messenger bag in red & gray and an even larger one in orange that was made for the Kozmo.com delivery service during the internet boom. Both are absolutely indestructible and waterproof.

Chrome, Buckle Messenger Bag, Metroplis | CHROME | Official Site


----------



## jeffreyj900

I am pretty close to pulling the trigger on this Knomo Messenger Bag. I really like the way it looks. I also want a leather bag.


----------



## VicAjax

some good suggestions here... thanks!

 i've really got my eye one this one right now:






 it's the Sackett Messenger by Moore & Giles


----------



## CDewey

I use a bag from Saddleback Leather. I have had it a few years now and love it.


----------



## ChromeJob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_... seriously, though. my much beloved messenger bag, from a German company called Jost, is finally falling apart, so i need a new one. i'd get a new Jost bag, but the only place in NYC that carries them only has one model, and i don't like it...._

 

I've had and still have several types of boarding bags, satchels, various sizes and materials (e.g. nylon, leather, cloth), military surplus or aftermarket, and the one that I use the most, is the most versatile and sturdy, is my *Patagonia Vertical Mass *bag. Built tough with uses for schtuff, small computer (well, I can get my T43 in there, they're not "small"). Not a lot of little compartments, but super comfortable, adjustable (over shoulder, or across chest). The only thing better designed is a surplus Swedish infantry canteen bag I have, which some smart duck put a removable waist strap on so it would stick to your side while, I dunno, skiing or rock climbing or marching.







 Check out the Vertical Mass, it's superb. (What you don't see in the pic is the velcroed rear pocket, the padded inner compartment for laptop (with cinch belt), the inner zippered pouch for small items, and the keyring lanyard. The front outer pocket is nice for keys and things that you don't want to open the main bag for.)


----------



## shuttleboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DLeeWebb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have purchased several products from Waterfield. I have always been extremely impressed by the quality of their products and their customer service. The "Muzetto" looks interesting and they have a variety of other styles...

http://www.sfbags.com/products/muzet...to/muzetto.htm




_

 

I thought "vertical messenger bag" is just another name for a purse.


----------



## Spykk3

Messenger Bags since 1983. Manhattan Portage is the Original maker of New York messenger bags and shoulder bags

 I have a large size DJ bag, it's lasted me for years, and doesn't show any signs of wear. They're made out of Cordura, which is what the military makes gear out of. They're waterproof even though they don't seem like it. I love mine.


----------



## Palpatine

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_some good suggestions here... thanks!

 i've really got my eye one this one right now:






 it's the Sackett Messenger by Moore & Giles_

 

That really is a nice one!~


----------



## CrazyRay

*BROOKS BARBICAN MESSENGER BAG*
 I don’t own one yet, but it does look nice.


----------



## Alec E

Jack Spade make very sturdy, hard-to-soak canvas bags that have high prices sometimes, but you can find some very good older ones, basically identical to the new ones, on Zappos for under $200. They have a clean look that I like. 

 Since you're willing to approach $300, I'd take a look at this. Nau are another company I really, really like. I have several of their jackets. That particular bag, which seems just about bombproof, is too big for me since my laptop is a 13". I wish they'd make a smaller one just like it.


----------



## ChromeJob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ChromeJob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

As is often the case, appears they don't sell this directly any more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Closeout sellers may still have some. Or your local outdoors gear store.

 Looks like the Vertical Mass has been supplanted by a more purse-like "Single Shot."






 Blech. They have something called the Lightwire Brief, similar to a small Patagonia "weekender" bag that I have, that looks promising. (I don't like big ol' messenger bags, I don't need all that space.) My weekender has a padded section for laptop, stash pockets galore, carry handle + shoulder strap + hidden backpack-style straps (no kidding). Indispensible for overnights.


----------



## CrazyRay

This one looks nice!
 And it is only $98.00.

*J. Crew has released a bowery messenger bag* in which is available in both brown and navy options. Each piece boasts a rugged waxed canvas made of cotton which is carefully distressed to give it that "had-it-forever" feel. Other details include antiqued-brass hardware, leather trim, contrast lining, adjustable horizontal strap, as well as leather two-buckle closure.


----------



## CrazyRay

Anyone want to help me decide between these two?
 They are on sale for $149.00


----------



## Rockford




----------



## Palpatine

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CrazyRay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone want to help me decide between these two?
 They are on sale for $149.00









_

 

They're both really nice. I like the first one just a tad better.


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Palpatine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That really is a nice one!~_

 

yeah... i can't decide between the blue or the hand-stained Sahara color, which is $80 more. i may order both and keep the one i like better.


----------



## CrazyRay

Thanks Palpatine,
 I like the first one better also.
 This is the interior.
 I like how the zipper encloses the whole interior.

*VicAjax,
 $515.00 is way out of my price range.*


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Palpatine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They're both really nice. I like the first one just a tad better._

 

those are all nice-looking bags, Crazy Ray... i like the first one of these two better, as well.

 the one thing to watch out for with the buckle closures is that they can be a pain to open on the go.. which is important for me, maybe not for you.


----------



## CrazyRay

It looks like it is a snap closure.
 So, that would not be a problem.


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CrazyRay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It looks like it is a snap closure.
 So, that would not be a problem._

 

oh yeah... i see how that works. clevah.
 definitely a nice bag.


----------



## ChromeJob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CrazyRay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone want to help me decide between these two?
 They are on sale for $149.00_

 

Without seeing details/features,.... I couldn't. They look kewl, tho. -- Oh, the top flap is undone with snaps ... good. 

 Where are they on sale for $149? From $515? Hell, our OP could buy both and then decide which he likes and eBay t'other....


----------



## CrazyRay

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ChromeJob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Without seeing details/features,.... I couldn't. They look kewl, tho. -- Oh, the top flap is undone with snaps ... good. 

 Where are they on sale for $149? From $515? Hell, our OP could buy both and then decide which he likes and eBay t'other...._

 

ChromeJob, we are talking about two different bags.
 The one that I show (Australian Bag Outfitters Cobber Messenger Bag) is $149.00.

Australian Bag Outfitters Bushman Business Bag - Waxed Leather - Save 49%

 VicAjax is talking about a bag from Sackett Messenger by Moore & Giles. $435.00 — $515.00.

Shop Sackett - Classic Messenger - Brompton Midnight | Moore and Giles Inc.


----------



## ChromeJob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ChromeJob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've had and still have several types of boarding bags, satchels, various sizes and materials (e.g. nylon, leather, cloth), military surplus or aftermarket,..._

 

I'll be damned. Some company called J.L. Powell is doing many of the old Willis & Geiger designs (since Lands End closed W&G in the late 1990s, and I picked up many items for 70% or better off). W&G ended life as a "haute safari" firm, but had been around for 90 years, producing outdoor gear to the likes of Roosevelt, Hemingway, et al.

 This new firm is redoing some of W&G's luggage designs, too, including the map case that I have (and makes a great smaller stuff bag):










 I can honestly say this is my bestest, favoritest shoulder bag, I had an HP OmniBook 800CT that fit in it perfectly (in a Port canvas and leather portolio case), look less like a computer bag then some Amelia Earhart navigator's kit. J.L. Powell's isn't cheap, but it's the most functional, classy haversack I own. (BTW, the rod and brass ring design is borrowed form a type of British briefcase, I think it was called a Churchill, or something like that. Popular with bankers and barristers; extremely sturdy even when stuffed with 20 lbs of legal papers.)

 BTW, you could also go simple ... find a *British military gas mask Mk-VII canvas bag* ... it suited a certain fictional archeological professor-adventurer, it ought to work for you.


----------



## VicAjax

ooooh...that's real nice. how heavy is it when it's empty?


----------



## ChromeJob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CrazyRay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ChromeJob, we are talking about two different bags.
 The one that I show (Australian Bag Outfitters Cobber Messenger Bag) is $149.00.

Australian Bag Outfitters Bushman Business Bag - Waxed Leather - Save 49%_

 

*Sierra Trading Post* is one of my favorite outfitters ... great people, superb customer service, unbeatable return policies. I recommend them wholeheartedly.


----------



## ChromeJob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ooooh...that's real nice. how heavy is it when it's empty?_

 

It's all leather (mine's THICK leather, full grain versus top grain)[size=xx-small][1][/size], with brass fittings. Answer: it's not lightweight even empty. Hence the padded, sliding shoulder pad. 

 Also, the strap attaches to the rings, which are not on the sides, so it's a little "swing happy." It's an old-fashioned design, IIRC derived from an pre-WWII original. Pretty much at the other end of the spectrum where modern high-tech messengers bags reside. 

 [1] If you're not sure of the difference, Google it.


----------



## VicAjax

great for durability, not so great on the back. those full grain bags kill me when they're packed. i also walk everywhere, so i'm carrying my bag for long stretches.

 Moore & Giles seems to be pretty serious about its leathers, at least judging by the website.


----------



## kshelton

Help me pick my messenger bag!

PAC DESIGNS : Built for Abuse, Engineered for Riding(Large Street Scene Bag)

Cocotte Equipment â€¢ Alfredo

Chrome, Buckle Messenger Bag, Citizen | CHROME | Official Site

seagull bags - the standard

 I started out very sure I wanted a chrome bag, but they might be a little to trendy for me. What does everyone think, anyone have any of these bags?


----------



## ChromeJob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_great for durability, not so great on the back. those full grain bags kill me when they're packed. i also walk everywhere, so i'm carrying my bag for long stretches._

 

That's why my daily bag is a Patagonia Vertical Mass. Wish I'd bought an extra when they were still around....

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kshelton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Help me pick my messenger bag!

 ... I started out very sure I wanted a chrome bag, but they might be a little to trendy for me. What does everyone think, anyone have any of these bags?_

 

Yuck ... how about "none of the above?" Okay, seriously, the Chrome bag was the only 1 that seemed good and sturdy and attractive. Seems they make serious biker/messenger stuff.


----------



## Palpatine

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CrazyRay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This one looks nice!
 And it is only $98.00.

*J. Crew has released a bowery messenger bag* in which is available in both brown and navy options. Each piece boasts a rugged waxed canvas made of cotton which is carefully distressed to give it that "had-it-forever" feel. Other details include antiqued-brass hardware, leather trim, contrast lining, adjustable horizontal strap, as well as leather two-buckle closure.




_

 

That is awesome!


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ChromeJob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's why my daily bag is a Patagonia Vertical Mass. Wish I'd bought an extra when they were still around...._

 

it looks like a great bag for travel and weekends... i just need something a little schmancier for business.


----------



## tkach_john

Here is my solution. This is not exactly a messenger bag, so please forgive me if I post to a wrong thread.
















 Case is solid and cheap, making of a suitable feeling form is a matter of an hour. As you can see my dac, amp, headphone and cables are perfectly fixated.


----------



## jeffreyj900

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jeffreyj900* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am pretty close to pulling the trigger on this Knomo Messenger Bag. I really like the way it looks. I also want a leather bag._

 

I pulled the trigger.... VERY nice bag, exactly what I wanted. Fits my Macbook Pro 15.4" perfectly. It also fits my work laptop which is an HP 6710b. I got it for $50.00 less than retail.


----------



## kshelton

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ChromeJob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yuck ... how about "none of the above?" Okay, seriously, the Chrome bag was the only 1 that seemed good and sturdy and attractive. Seems they make serious biker/messenger stuff._

 

Lol they are all professional real messenger bag companies. Chrome being the least serious. I think I am going to get a seagull bag. They make them to order and you can pick the colors you want and make it totally custom.


----------



## fatcat28037

LL Bean has a nice one for $149.

http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/42872...=676-sub1&np=Y


----------



## shuttleboi

I only like professional-looking messenger bags with clean lines.


 Jack Spade messenger bags:













 Current Banana Republic model:






 Previous Banana Republic model (which I own):







 J Crew "Artisan" messenger bag:






 InCase laptop bag:


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuttleboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I only like professional-looking messenger bags with clean lines.


 Jack Spade messenger bags:










_

 

i was a Jack Spade early adopter, back when he first opened his boutique in Soho. love the way the bags look, but they completely fell apart on me... terribly made.

 perhaps they're better made now that they're mass produced?


----------



## vpivinylspinner

I had the same problem with the green Jack Spade shown above, it is sold as a laptop bag with the internal sleeve but if you actually carry anything as heavy as a laptop the stitching on the strap pulls out and makes the bag useless unless you just carry paper and an iPod in the side pocket..


----------



## Palpatine

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vpivinylspinner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had the same problem with the green Jack Spade shown above, it is sold as a laptop bag with the internal sleeve but if you actually carry anything as heavy as a laptop the stitching on the strap pulls out and makes the bag useless unless you just carry paper and an iPod in the side pocket.._

 

Wow... that's terrible. What's the point of getting one.


----------



## gtp

Don't think I saw Filson mentioned in this thread...I have a brown #257. Expensive, yes, but it's built-to-last and looks better with age.


----------



## John2e

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Alec E* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Jack Spade make very sturdy, hard-to-soak canvas bags that have high prices sometimes, but you can find some very good older ones, basically identical to the new ones, on Zappos for under $200. They have a clean look that I like. 

 Since you're willing to approach $300, I'd take a look at this. Nau are another company I really, really like. I have several of their jackets. That particular bag, which seems just about bombproof, is too big for me since my laptop is a 13". I wish they'd make a smaller one just like it._

 

X2 for Jack Spade very clean and stream lined. Mine seem indistructable


----------



## Stairsy

I have two Crumpler messengers that I use regularly (depending on how much I have to carry

 A Deus Complete Seed (Deus is a local custom motorcycle company from Sydney)






 ...and a Western Lawn which is my everyday thrash bag 






 Both nice and simple while still having enough pockets for all my gear and plenty of space (the Complete Seed will easily carry three six-packs, a whole case at a pinch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_some good suggestions here... thanks!

 i've really got my eye one this one right now:






 it's the Sackett Messenger by Moore & Giles_

 

a little update...

 to see which i like better, i ordered this bag in both the brompton midnight color (above) and the hand-rubbed citation sahara:






 first of all, they're both _really_ nice, and very well made. 

 they're not just different colors, but different leathers. the sahara bag is somewhat darker than the one in the photo above. it definitely looks hand-rubbed... it has a worn-in, well-traveled feel with very soft (but sturdy) leather.

 the brompton midnight bag has a slight shine to it, the leather feels crisp and new (and stiff). it's got a sleek, sophisticated urban look to it... it feels like a city bag, while the sahara feels more like a country bag... or rather, a well-traveled satchel.

 one thing that comes to mind... i will be able to age the blue bag myself, and give it character, whereas the sahara bag comes pre-charactered.

 hmmmm.... what to do, what to do.


----------



## DLeeWebb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hand-rubbed citation sahara:




_

 

I like the hand-rubbed sahara. After your previous post, I followed the links from the blue bag to this bag. I was seriously thinking about getting it. It's beautiful, but I need something a little bigger than 13" long...


----------



## Nakattack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DLeeWebb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's beautiful, but I need something a little bigger than 13" long..._

 

You need to stop sleeping around


----------



## DLeeWebb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nakattack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You need to stop sleeping around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I guess I just walked right into that one!


----------



## shuttleboi

How many hours of carrying around books/laptops does a messenger bag need in order to be properly burned in? I bought a new bag and have been walking around the city all day with 20 lbs of books hoping to burn it in. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Palpatine

Messenger bag burn in. LOL.


----------



## Mr Do

I just bought a Pac Design Pro Slim bag in coral.

http://www.pacdesigns.com/images/bathumbs/proslim.jpg


----------



## Mr Do

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuttleboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How many hours of carrying around books/laptops does a messenger bag need in order to be properly burned in? I bought a new bag and have been walking around the city all day with 20 lbs of books hoping to burn it in. Thanks for any advice._

 

I would say at least 100hrs you will start to notice a bigger sound stage and fuller bass. Try upgrading your straps to silver strands!


----------



## ChromeJob

6 weeks of weekday use, toting laptop, books, snack bar, cardkeys for work, water bottle, whatever. 4 consecutive weekends of recreational use (music, frisbee, suntan lotion, local newsweekly, personal protection, change of underwear and socks, et al). After that, it should be clear if it's a clunker or a keeper. 

 Spilled pomegranate juice optional.


----------



## John2e

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kshelton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Help me pick my messenger bag!

PAC DESIGNS : Built for Abuse, Engineered for Riding(Large Street Scene Bag)

Cocotte Equipment â€¢ Alfredo

Chrome, Buckle Messenger Bag, Citizen | CHROME | Official Site

seagull bags - the standard

 I started out very sure I wanted a chrome bag, but they might be a little to trendy for me. What does everyone think, anyone have any of these bags?_

 


 Purchased the Cocotte 

 Have not heard from them though it has been 5 days


----------



## simwells

Personally I use and love my Belstaff 554


----------



## Lil' Knight

Looks nice. Love that color.
 Where did you buy it?


----------



## simwells

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks nice. Love that color.
 Where did you buy it?_

 

The belstaff shop in Manchester (UK), they go for far more than their original value on eBay for some strange reason (might be the I am Legend connection) best bet would probably be to contact one of the belstaff shops. They're not exactly cheap though!


----------



## shuttleboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *simwells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Personally I use and love my Belstaff 554




_

 

That Belstaff bag is really nice. I was looking for one in 2008 since it was used by Will Smith in the movie "I Am Legend". I couldn't find any at the time at online shops or local high-end department stores.

 Fortunately, J Crew is selling them now! They are quite pricey, though. I like the dark colour of the 554 model in your picture, but J Crew doesn't have that model and colour.

Men's Bags - Men's Messenger Bags, Totes & Men's Suitcases - Men's Accessories - J.Crew


----------



## ChromeJob

After a little searching, I found the 554 is the "large" size, Belstaff makes a 556 "regular" size. Dark colors available elsewhere (possibly with less markup than mainstream, money-grubbing J.Crew). Nice, indestructible bag, apparently. And those jackets....


----------



## simwells

Yeah the 554 is probably the size you'd need for carrying A4 papers or a laptop.

 And it is indeed a very very nice bag, also have a trialmaster jacket on the way due to a rediculously good sale by a UK dealer recently.


----------



## shuttleboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ChromeJob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After a little searching, I found the 554 is the "large" size, Belstaff makes a 556 "regular" size. Dark colors available elsewhere (possibly with less markup than mainstream, money-grubbing J.Crew). Nice, indestructible bag, apparently. And those jackets...._

 

Well, where else did you find them being sold?

 As an aside, there's nothing wrong with J. Crew. I've been buying from them for over 10 years.


----------



## BIG POPPA

I just found these bags. Always wanted one since my mom worked for the Post office. The carrier bag. and they are cheap.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


S1001147-Carrier Satchel


----------



## DrBenway

I carry [Manhattan Portage - DJ Bag (LG) (1429)this.

 Holds a ridiculous amount of stuff, unzips to enlarge, looks def.

 Made of nearly indestructable ripstop nylon. $50. 

 Beat that.


----------



## Shike

Posted this in the other thread but:






 Chrome Metropolis ^






 Timbuk2 SF Grid "small" ^

 I must say the Chrome is built like a tank. As for the Timbuk2 the ones still made in SF are built quite a bit better than their import versions from my experience with both.


----------



## Nocturnal310

can u guys recommend something made out of leather...shouldnt look like its for teenagers and shouldnt look too corporate.


----------



## sseckm?n

I own a postman bag, it's a genuine bag completely made out of hemp! This is the shizt, it's cheap (less than £40!) with great quality and even better design.
 No bohemian out there who will agree with me?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Hemp Postman Bag


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_a little update...

 to see which i like better, i ordered this bag in both the brompton midnight color (above) and the hand-rubbed citation sahara:






 first of all, they're both really nice, and very well made. 

 they're not just different colors, but different leathers. the sahara bag is somewhat darker than the one in the photo above. it definitely looks hand-rubbed... it has a worn-in, well-traveled feel with very soft (but sturdy) leather.

 the brompton midnight bag has a slight shine to it, the leather feels crisp and new (and stiff). it's got a sleek, sophisticated urban look to it... it feels like a city bag, while the sahara feels more like a country bag... or rather, a well-traveled satchel.

 one thing that comes to mind... i will be able to age the blue bag myself, and give it character, whereas the sahara bag comes pre-charactered.

 hmmmm.... what to do, what to do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

ended up going with the brown one. it was close, but ultimately the shiny chrome gromits on the bottom of the blue bag were what clinched it. the aged brass ones on the brown bag are much less obvious.


----------



## ChromeJob

This looks a lot like an old postman's satchel. (two thumbs up)

 Once upon a time, leather mailman's bags (USPS) were prized and highly sought after, for their construction, and the "weathering" that came from years on the shoulder. I dislike apparel or bags which are "distressed" for me ... I can do that myself with more realism. But in this case, their "distressed leather" looks genuine.


----------



## Palpatine

Agreed...nice!


----------



## shuttleboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ChromeJob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This looks a lot like an old postman's satchel. (two thumbs up)

 Once upon a time, leather mailman's bags (USPS) were prized and highly sought after, for their construction, and the "weathering" that came from years on the shoulder. I dislike apparel or bags which are "distressed" for me ... I can do that myself with more realism. But in this case, their "distressed leather" looks genuine._

 

J Crew has a "postal messenger bag".
Men's accessories - bags - "The original" leather postal messenger bag - J.Crew


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ChromeJob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This looks a lot like an old postman's satchel. (two thumbs up)

 Once upon a time, leather mailman's bags (USPS) were prized and highly sought after, for their construction, and the "weathering" that came from years on the shoulder. I dislike apparel or bags which are "distressed" for me ... I can do that myself with more realism. But in this case, their "distressed leather" looks genuine._

 

yeah... i'm not into the distressed leather look either. but this bag is really well done... quality leather and well-made, too. it's just a touch smaller than my old bag, but it's the perfect size for me. and the pockets are just great.


----------



## DLeeWebb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ended up going with the brown one. it was close, but ultimately the shiny chrome gromits on the bottom of the blue bag were what clinched it. the aged brass ones on the brown bag are much less obvious._

 

I love this bag, great choice. If it was two inches longer I would get one myself...


----------



## Luckyleo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CrazyRay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone want to help me decide between these two?
 They are on sale for $149.00





_

 

I bought this one. Got it last week and I really like it. Not as much room as my old backpack, but since I'm not traveling xcountry like I used to, the carrying space is fine. Very well constructed, great company to buy from. I'm happy with my purchase. Thanks Crazy Ray!

 Leo


----------



## RedSky0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuttleboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I only like professional-looking messenger bags with clean lines.


 Jack Spade messenger bags:











 Previous Banana Republic model (which I own):




_

 

Would you happen to know if you can buy something that looks like this internationally or in Australia?

 This is the closest I've found but I was hoping for something cheaper: http://rushfaster.com.au/product.php...tID=JFOLD-5682

 Nevermind, don't think I'm going to find anything, settled on a Belkin Ceylon.


----------



## Palpatine

I know they are more practical, but I really don't like the ones that have a handle on top as much.


----------



## shuttleboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RedSky0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would you happen to know if you can buy something that looks like this internationally or in Australia?_

 


 Good question. Surprisingly, neither zappos.com or Banana Republic will ship internationally. I don't know if BR has stores in Australia.

 I do know what ebags.com does ship internationally. They have an excellent range of messenger bags (but unfortunately they do not carry Jack Spade or BR gear).


----------



## JDGAFFLIN

e-bags Thunder. This pic is a year old, but only the contents have changed...


----------



## ChromeJob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RedSky0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would you happen to know if you can buy something that looks like this internationally or in Australia?

 This is the closest I've found but I was hoping for something cheaper: J.Fold Nylon Messenger Bag- Black - Rushfaster Australia

 Nevermind, don't think I'm going to find anything, settled on a Belkin Ceylon._

 

Sierra Trading Post (my favorite outdoors outlet vendors, with great deals (sign up for their emails, they send add'l discount coupons regularly, early bird sale posts too) and superb customer service) ships internationally, including Down Und'ah. 

International Shipping | Sierra Trading Post

 Search for, um, Australian Bag, they have several like one posted above. Not sure about the examples you shared, but they frequently more "fashion" oriented products. Depends on when designers/distributors decide to let go inventory of things (search for watches there you'll be amazed by the variety).

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Palpatine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know they are more practical, but I really don't like the ones that have a handle on top as much._

 

Very handy for those days when my bag (any bag) slips off the shoulder of whatever jacket I'm wearing. I've learned to NEVER hold my coffee in the right hand (bag side), ever. Sueded strap pads help, but synthetics sometimes slip 'n slide something awful. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JDGAFFLIN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_e-bags Thunder. This pic is a year old, but only the contents have changed..._

 

Haha, "just the essentials."


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Luckyleo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I bought this one. Got it last week and I really like it. Not as much room as my old backpack, but since I'm not traveling xcountry like I used to, the carrying space is fine. Very well constructed, great company to buy from. I'm happy with my purchase. Thanks Crazy Ray!

 Leo_

 

Where did you buy them at?


----------



## Coop

I'm very happy with my TAD Gear Dispatch Bag Sz2






 Enough pockets to keep all my stuff organized, big enough to hold all the crap I lug around on a daily basis, rugged enough to withstand daily abuse and it has a padded compartment for my laptop. The Molle platform gives some room for expansion and the velcro allows for non permanent customization. 

 and I have a matching backpack too


----------



## ChromeJob

Niiiice. I like the "TAD" allusion. Suitable for spontaneous SAS ops, too, I'd guess.

 Do the buckle snap expansion belts tuck into anything underneath?


----------



## Coop

Nope, and they are very annoying when hanging loose as they bang against the bag while walking, but that was easily solved by rolling them up and fixing them. First with a paperclip, later with a more sexy solution in the form of a velcro cable tie.


----------



## uofmtiger

I was going to wait for the new J Crew Bowery bag to come out later in the month (may still buy one), but decided to get a leather bag for now.  I mainly wanted it for my iPad and  other gear (uDac, headphones, camera, magazines, etc..).


----------



## Tetrilias

Have you ever heard of Saddleback Leather? They make really good quality leather bags, but they're on the pricey end. They're cheap ones are around 300~350, but it might be worth looking at regardless. They give you a 100 year warranty, and provide tons of pictures of the bags being abused.
   
http://www.saddlebackleather.com/65-product-categories-Leather-Bags-Leather-Briefcases-Leather-Suitcases-Leather-Backpacks


----------



## Xandr

I just bought myself a new bag, a _Crumpler Cheesy Chick_ in the colour as shown on the pictures, called _Roadkill Red._ Fits my 13.3" Macbook Pro perfectly and the notebook pouch is removable for the little bit of extra space on the occasions where you don't need the computer.


----------



## mrarroyo

Man I like that Crumpler Cheesy Chick in black, but I can not find it in the USA.


----------



## AudioTroll

anyone tried BagaBoo?
   
  I need a superdurable,waterproof quite large bag..
  bagaboo seems to fit the bill.
  been looking at Seagull or bagaboo 
  any imressions on either?


----------



## Xandr

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> Man I like that Crumpler Cheesy Chick in black, but I can not find it in the USA.


 

 That's probably because they have different product lines for Europe and USA/Canada/Australia/Asia.
   
  Try a online store in Europe that ships to the states?


----------



## attika89

I have two messenger bags...a brown Nike Core Messenger Bag and a Logitech Kinetik Briefcase


  Both are for 15" laptops so my HP Pavilion dv7 dont really fit where it should....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I can put my dv7 in the Nike bag w/o problem but not in the pillowed case...not safe but better than nothing...
   
  I think I'll sell the Logitech cos I have to stuff my laptop into it and its not good (yeah, I tought it can take a 17" laptop..and it can, but not in the pillowed case)...and its too bulky for me as well...looks great, and got a kinda professional look but I just dont like to use it...
   
  I love the Nike though cos its perfect for school and everyday stuff...it can even take an A3 drawing board....yes it looks strange but I dont need to worry about the rain


----------



## KyungMin

Coach Voyage Canvas Messenger Tote Bag - Red


----------



## RedSky0

So after obsessing and agonising only SLIGHTLY too much about what to buy, I've settled on this Fred Perry bag. I guess it's more of a shoulder bag than really a messenger but _it will have to do_. Cost me about $80 AUS including shipping to source from the UK, if anyone is interested I'll let you know if it's any good when it gets here.


----------



## GarageBoy

First off, Jack Spade is fictional, so there is no "his bags" The guy is named Andy SpadeI'm a huge Bailey Works/RELoad/Seagull/PacDesigns fan. The small ones are TOUGH, and comfortable. Manhattan Portage and Timbuk2 have slid down in quality a bit and is now making stuff overseas, though they are more affordable. I wish someone did some thing that was a nice nylon bag that I could use with a suit that doesn't wear out my clothes


----------



## imademymark

this is mine )


----------



## kontai69

I carry a Filson 232 medium field bag...


----------



## Traveler 33




----------



## Eric_C

I have too many messenger bags. 


  Not pictured: Crumpler "Western Lawn", Jack Spade "Nylon Canvas"


----------



## revolink24

I've seen so many bags of holding around campus. That's what I get for going to a geek school I guess.


----------



## Traveler 33

Kontai69,     This is a gorgeous bag, and exactly what I'm looking for! Does the main pocket open wide enough to fit a small laptop (12" x 9.5"), and a notebook of similar size? I can't find those measurements online anywhere.      Also, are the side pockets large enough to carry a water bottle?     Thanks in advance!


----------



## Adub

Got a black On Sight Saigon Grand at MEC over the holidays as my new bag, the thing is huge, very well made and also made in Canada.


----------



## bangraman

I see your pathetic purses and raise you a _real_ messenger bag.


----------



## FunToys

I've got one of the bags that Eric_C has pictured, the Mission Workshop Monty. These things are essentially Chrome bags on steroids; waterproof and HUGE (and worth noting that this is the smallest model they make). Great because you can secure the top flap with buckles, or roll it up if you need more space/rainproofing. I haul my entire photography set-up in this thing: camera, lenses, flashes, triggers, filters, tripod, lightstands, softboxes; it does it without any problems


----------



## Eric_C

FunToys: good to see another Monty user! Is yours the black version?


----------



## FunToys

Quote: 





eric_c said:


> FunToys: good to see another Monty user! Is yours the black version?


 


  The tag on mine says its the grey version, but looking at pictures of both colors, mine seems more like it's in between :/
   
  How are you liking yours?


----------



## Eric_C

How odd. To be fair, the pic I posted wasn't taken by me, although it is an accurate rendition of what the bag looks like in real life. 
  [Just checked the Mission website--grey is definitely light]
   
  I'm loving my bag. It's practically replaced all my other bags for daily use: work, weekends, whenever the weather looks bad. I have to say that the material is quite heavy though; a bit of a downside when I want to lug my recording or photography equipment with it. Could just be me having a small frame.


----------



## FunToys

Yeah it does get quite heavy, but I just convince myself that I develop lower back strength by lugging it around


----------



## Tordenskjold

I finally had it with the cheap ones breaking at their crappy plastic-rings to attach the strap, so here goes: TT Document Bag, made by the military branch of Tatonka. The MOLLE-rigg on the front and sides is just brutally convenient. Made from some kind of polyester with PU-coating, it was rainproof for an hour, fortunately so far I did not test it any longer. You can buy any kind of attachments to it, in any size and thus mine now sports several little pockets for all that crap you seem to need every day.


----------



## Randius

I have been using the Tom Bihn Ego (thank you, Judie of Gear Diary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) daily for 4 years and it is still in very good shape. The Absolute Shoulder Strap (same as the OpTech S.O.S strap) makes heavy load a lot more bearable.


----------



## Physther

Gotta love the INCASE messenger bag that holds up to a 15" macbook!!  My neoprene macbook 13" sleeve fits well inside the laptop compartment and I've gotten rid of the incase shoulder strap pad and replaced it with a timbuk2 messenger bag padded strap that is sturdy and has "grippy" material to stay on my shoulder.  I'm not a light packer and this messenger bag is fairly stylish (nylon), holds my toiletries, extra set of workout clothes, and calendar, along with HR monitor (garmin GPS), and nalgene.  BTW, it's a satchel!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Cool thread, I only just found it


----------



## Nick01

I like this one!! A bit girly with the leather bowties, but I really like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
  Quote: 





kontai69 said:


> I carry a Filson 232 medium field bag...


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





nick01 said:


> I like this one!! A bit girly with the leather bowties, but I really like it


 
   
  A bit??


----------



## tamu

I have one of these in medium. very nice and sturdy bag


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

If we're talking traditional messenger bags no one beats Timbuk2. I have two bags (one as my run-around and one with a laptop compartment) and people always comment on how nice they are. Granted, they run more than the standard nylon or plastic bag, but what you get for that is a really well-made bag with a lifetime warranty. Seriously, how many companies have lifetime warranties anymore? Leatherman... Some RAM manufacturers... Yep, that sounds about it.


----------



## sndstrm

http://www.saddlebackleather.com/categories/98-Satchels-Large/products/2049-Leather-Satchel-Large-Dark-Coffee-Brown
   
  These are the totes to end all tottiness.  They make many different models and this is only the satchel not the briefcase which is their main attraction.  Their durability is legendary.


----------



## Eric_C

Sorry, but that's no messenger bag.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





eric_c said:


> Sorry, but that's no messenger bag.


 


  Actually, it is. Sort of. If you're talking about strictly the style of bags used by bike messengers than no, but most people use it as a generic term for any shoulder bag and that one actually starts as a satchel but can be converted into a backpack. Kinda nifty, actually.


----------



## jude

Quote: 





tamu said:


> I have one of these in medium. very nice and sturdy bag


 
   
  Chrome bags are _very _nice.  The founders of Chrome (no longer with Chrome) started another company called *Mission Workshop.*
   
  Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> If we're talking traditional messenger bags no one beats Timbuk2. I have two bags (one as my run-around and one with a laptop compartment) and people always comment on how nice they are. Granted, they run more than the standard nylon or plastic bag, but what you get for that is a really well-made bag with a lifetime warranty. Seriously, how many companies have lifetime warranties anymore? Leatherman... Some RAM manufacturers... Yep, that sounds about it.


 

 I have _many_ bags by *Timbuk2*.  They make very nice gear.  After trying _many_ bags from countless different manufacturers, however, I have to say that *Mission Workshop's *messenger bags are _by far_ my favorites, definitely in terms of build quality and design (I love the utility of the roll-top design), and just as much in terms of comfort while worn.  I have their big Vandal backpack, and their classic line of messengers in all three sizes (Monty, Rummy and The Shed).
   
  And, today, I received an email notifying me of this new model by them, called the AP (Advanced Projects) VX Messenger:
   

                          (Click on the photo for more info.)
   
  I couldn't resist, and just put my pre-order in for this one (in medium).


----------



## Shike

Quote: 





tamu said:


> I have one of these in medium. very nice and sturdy bag


 

 I still have my large Metropolis, another three years and I may justify replacing it.  I'm still fond of the buckle they use, especially when I have a crapload of books.


----------



## tamu

Quote: 





jude said:


> Chrome bags are _very _nice.  The founders of Chrome (no longer with Chrome) started another company called *Mission Workshop.*
> 
> 
> I have _many_ bags by *Timbuk2*.  They make very nice gear.  After trying _many_ bags from countless different manufacturers, however, I have to say that *Mission Workshop's *messenger bags are _by far_ my favorites, definitely in terms of build quality and design (I love the utility of the roll-top design), and just as much in terms of comfort while worn.  I have their big Vandal backpack, and their classic line of messengers in all three sizes (Monty, Rummy and The Shed).
> ...


 

 Mission Workshop bags looks very nice too. I love the plain colours.


----------



## rawrster

What do you guys think about the timnuk2 d-lux laptop messenger bag? It looks like it might fit the job of a better bag where there's a strap for the shoulder and can fit my netbook as well as when I want to use the laptop and plenty of space. It's priced pretty well too.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

I'd say get the smallest one if all you care about is fitting a NetBook. Beyond that, however, it's a good bag, just like all Timbuk2 bags. To be honest, I don't think Timbuk2 has good and bad bags. Just good bags that vary in style and size.


----------



## Somnambulist

Good old Head-Fi, thread for everything. Right. I just got a job in London (yay!), I'll be commuting. Backpacks get in people's way on the tube, sweaty back (lol) and you have to take them off/on when sitting down. Reading the thread is a help... any particular suggestions for someone looking for something smartish, durable, and spacious enough for a work laptop (occasionally), iPad, lunch (most importantly!) and the odd bits and bobs? Oh and a big water bottle too. I do guzzle like it's going out of fashion. Compartments would be preferable as you often see the outsides of these bags but not the insides.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Timbuk2 bags look nice, though not as nice as leather. They are, however, very durable. There's the Saddleback Leather link up higher for more expensive but very high quality laptop bags that look very smart, indeed.
   
  Otherwise maybe try to find a bag kitted out as a camera bag as that will have movable compartments.


----------



## Somnambulist

I do like the Chrome ones. I won't need to take a laptop very often, so don't really need a dedicated area, but it'd be nice to have something I could dump an iPad into. Perhaps I'll just get a very tough, durable sleeve for it so it can just be put in.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Who makes your laptop? Booq does a very nice computer sleeve, though they tend to be more Mac-specific.


----------



## Somnambulist

It would be a work one. Fujitsu. From what I gather I'd rarely need to take it home. As said, the Chrome one is really nice (love the buckle) but I wish the main compartment had a divider of some sort as I'd rather have the iPad kept in place rather than being in with everything else (including my lunch). I notice you can get a laptop bag from Chrome that fits inside their messenger bags, which is sort of a half-solution.
   
  EDIT - I think the Mini-Metro sized one will be perfect and it still fits the laptop holder cover thing.


----------



## Eric_C

Chrome founders went on to start a new company called Mission Workshop with very similar design aesthetic. I use their smallest-sized messenger--it's been great for the office commute, and even survived a 2-week backpacking trip where I lugged a camera w superzoom + short prime lens, iPad, pullover every day.
  Jude uses the same in a larger size, and so does this guy (who describes it as Chrome on steroids):
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/474498/messenger-bag-fi/120#post_7240822
   
  If you're not completely opposed to backpacks, Incase has a new Nylon collection. The Campus Pack looks especially good: US$60 for a water resistant bag that has separate compartments for a 15" MacBook and iPad.
http://goincase.com/collections/nylon


----------



## Somnambulist

I asked someone who works there. All I really need is something to bring lunch in with (and of course the iPad), so I was thinking about the Chrome Soma as even the Mini Metro is too big. I like the style of the Mission Workshop ones but they're a bit big for what I need.


----------



## scuttle

Chrome and Timbuk2 are ok - I use a Chrome Kremlin I got on sale when I have a lot of stuff to carry - but speaking as an ex-messenger, ***these*** are the real thing:
   
*www.pacdesigns.com/*
   
  One of the smaller bags in black wouldn't look to street-warrior and they have various custom options. People use the larger bags for a decade or more of courier work - so a bag used by a "civilian" should last forever.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

I can't trust a company with a crappy website. It's a failing, I know...
   
  If all you need is lunch+iPad, for a similar need I've been thinking a Boa or Cobra from Booq. Their bags are very high quality, very well made and look rather nice: http://www.booqbags.com/iPad-cases2


----------



## Somnambulist

The Soma seems a bit big and square after looking at it over a few nights (I rarely impulse buy!). I saw this company: http://www.seagullbags.com/ and their small messenger bag (w/the add-on internal laptop bag) looks pretty cool, has the buckle the Chrome bags have (but less blingy looking IMO), costs a bit less and comes in a load of colours. Tempted.


----------



## StargateRecords

5.11 Tactical Messenger - Sandstone - available here: US and UK
   

   
  5.11 Tactical Messenger - Black - available here: US and UK


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

After being a long time timbuk2 user (i'm still going to use my XS netbook messenger from them0 I bought a Mission Workshop Monty. Im really excited... I hope it arrives before next friday (I need it for a plane flight). Anyone have any experience storing a 15 inch MBP in them? Do i need to purchase a sleeve to protect it or will there be a compartment for it?


----------



## Eric_C

Oh no!! I don't think the Monty fits a 15" MacBook dude, quick email the guys at Mission!


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

email sent.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

I canceled my order... i'm going to SF this weekend, a complete surprise.


----------



## CrazyRay

*Me likes lot!!!*
  
  Quote: 





stargaterecords said:


> 5.11 Tactical Messenger - Sandstone - available here: US and UK
> 
> 
> 
> 5.11 Tactical Messenger - Black - available here: US and UK


----------



## tamu

Ive heard the pacdesigns before but never saw one in real life.. Meant to be a high quality gear.
  
  Quote: 





scuttle said:


> Chrome and Timbuk2 are ok - I use a Chrome Kremlin I got on sale when I have a lot of stuff to carry - but speaking as an ex-messenger, ***these*** are the real thing:
> 
> *www.pacdesigns.com/*
> 
> One of the smaller bags in black wouldn't look to street-warrior and they have various custom options. People use the larger bags for a decade or more of courier work - so a bag used by a "civilian" should last forever.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

I love how they're the "real thing" when companies like Timbuk2 were one of the first to make bike courier bags.
   
  Then, age of the company means nothing to me. Tesla Motors is one of the youngest automakers around but their product line shows more of the future than any of their competition.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

I think both chrome and mission workshop are made by people who previously worked for timbuk2.


----------



## buffalowings

ummm my doods, this should be called man purse fi


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





scott_tarlow said:


> I think both chrome and mission workshop are made by people who previously worked for timbuk2.


 


  Wouldn't surprise me. I was merely remarking on the implication that one company made the real thing and the others were imitators.
   
  As a side note, but ever since someone first mentioned Chrome bags I've been seeing them everywhere I go in San Francisco.


----------



## Somnambulist

Heh, I did read they have been adopted by hipsters. Anyway I'm designing my Seagull bag today, looking forward to putting my order in!


----------



## StargateRecords

Quote: 





crazyray said:


> *Me likes lot!!!*


 
   

 I have been using 5.11 products for a while now and I'm very impressed with the design and quality of their bags.


----------



## buffalowings

manbag fi


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





buffalowings said:


> manbag fi


 


  Man-purse, thank you very much. And the Scotts wore purses and I dare you to tell me they weren't manly.


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Man-purse, thank you very much. And the Scotts wore purses and I dare you to tell me they weren't manly.


 
  they wore kilts too (snicker snicker..man skirts)


----------



## audiogamma

tombihn.com Best nylon bag made.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





buffalowings said:


> they wore kilts too (snicker snicker..man skirts)


 


  Don't knock it. They're actually very comfy. Bit nippy in the winter, though. And yes, I would know. Scottish heritage that comes out in full force when there's a wedding in the family.


----------



## nphase

I'm thinking my next messenger bag buy will be the chrome buran...


----------



## Somnambulist

The wait time on the Seagull bags is at least 4 weeks, not going to bother now (need it sooner). Was thinking of the Timbuk 2 Commute 2.0 in the small size. Their Freestyle netbook messenger bag looked nice but just a touch too small for things like my water bottle, throwing some spare shoes in and that kind of stuff. Pity they don't sell these bags over here in the UK as I have to order from the USA and get stung by import.


----------



## Somnambulist

I did go for the Commute 2.0 mentioned above, didn't cost much at all in the end. Very happy with it, although we'll see how it fares fully loaded when I start my job on Monday!


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

I'm loving my mission workshop monty....... I can hold soooooooo much in it because of the roll top.


----------



## Kirosia

How's the Monty for just walking around? (I'm short with a broad shoulders if that helps)  I need a new bag to carry my laptop and adult magazine collection, and I want something that will last and looks nice.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

its a big bag... its like the size of the timbuk2 medium. Its great walking around..... i enjoy it


----------



## Kirosia

That's good. I was originally pondering the Timbuk2 classic messenger due to it's Amazon price, but since whatever I purchase won't be replaced for at least half a decade, it may be better just to splurge. I like the Monty mostly for its looks and outer pockets (I plan on purchasing a ILC camera in the near future). Do you know if the company ever has sales of any sort?


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

timbuk2's easliy last over a decade... let alone half.


----------



## Kirosia

Hmm, I guess it really is just aesthetics pushing me towards the Monty. Perhaps I just dream of a life where I travel the stars, case on back, filled with the worlds I constantly leave behind. Or at least trek around Boston on the weekends, if I can ever find a decent job to fund it...


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

make no mistake... i think the monty is a better bag.... but both are great. The monty is more of a bikers bag... but both are good for biking. The monty is better for all weather... but taking stuff in and out of it isn't as easy as a timbuk 2 because of the roll top design. The strap on the monty is 2nd to none. You might wanna  check out their backpacks as well.


----------



## chronicled

I got a Timbuk2 bag with a bicycle design drawing. I really like the variety of designs they offer each year. Sometimes they offer seasonal designs.


----------



## Eric_C

Monty is the smallest version of their messenger, right?


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

correct. note that fitting a 15 inch mbp into the main compartment of the monty works with an incase deluxe sleeve. The fit is snug... or just about right so anything bigger would be hard to get into the main compartment (not because there isnt enough room but because the roll top opening is a little weird).


----------



## Kirosia

Ah, I just learned the outer compartment won't fit my 12" Thinkpad. I'll either have to use the main, move up a size (quite large as it is), or get something unsexy. If I can't make love to an object sober, I have little desire to carry it around.


----------



## jude

Quote: 





kirosia said:


> Ah, I just learned the outer compartment won't fit my 12" Thinkpad. I'll either have to use the main, move up a size (quite large as it is), or get something unsexy. If I can't make love to an object sober, I have little desire to carry it around.


 

 Kirosia, I'm not sure how the 12" Thinkpad compares in size to a MacBook Air 13", but I can fit a MacBook Air 13" in an InCase neoprene sleeve in the outside zip pocket of my Monty.  It's snug, but I have no trouble at all with it.
   
  I'll post a couple of photos of it with the MacBook Air (in the sleeve) in the outside pocket.  (Of course, there's even more side pocket room in the Rummy and Shed sizes.)


----------



## Eric_C

I have a MacBook Pro 13". It's tricky fitting it into the zip compartment with a Tucano sleeve on it, so any laptop that is:
  a) Thicker, or
  b) Larger
  Will probably not fit that compartment.


----------



## Kirosia

I have a Thinkpad x220, which is thicker than the MBP. It's just that someone commented on a Monty review (on another site), and said their 12" Thinkpad didn't fit.
   

 EDIT: Thanks Jude, pics would be much appreciated. If the laptop is placed in the main compartment, are there any comfort issues? Like does it jostle around, or can you compress the bag to minimize such disturbance?


----------



## jude

Quote: 





kirosia said:


> I have a Thinkpad x220, which is thicker than the MBP. It's just that someone commented on a Monty review (on another site), and said their 12" Thinkpad didn't fit.
> 
> EDIT: Thanks Jude, pics would be much appreciated. If the laptop is placed in the main compartment, are there any comfort issues? Like does it jostle around, or can you compress the bag to minimize such disturbance?


 

 Kirosia, I'm not sure how helpful these photos are, but here they are:
   

   

   

   
  Again, that's a 13" MacBook Air inside of an InCase neoprene sleeve.  The fit is snug, but I have no problem at all sliding the sleeved MacBook Air in and out of that pocket.  I do think a much thicker computer _might_ present a problem.  Call the crew at Mission Workshop and ask them.


----------



## Kirosia

Sadly, I think my laptop might be too thick, damn protruding battery and feet. Here's some (badly taken) pics:
   

   

   

   
  In the first pic, the laptop looks like it's hovering because of the battery, which is elevates the entire chassis. The last pic is just because I like Christina Hendricks and has no real use. Guess if I do purchase one, I'll contact MW as you said. I asked before, but have any of you ever tried carrying your laptop in the main (larger) compartment? Any comfort issues, like the laptop moving around too much while walking?


----------



## jude

Quote: 





kirosia said:


> Sadly, I think my laptop might be too thick, damn protruding battery and feet. Here's some (badly taken) pics:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 

 I'm re-quoting the last part of your post, because I, too, like Christina Hendricks.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I have placed my laptop in the main compartment a couple of times only.  It's not an issue for me because I carry a big Cocoon Grid-It panel that fits in all my messengers and backpacks, and it's a pretty rigid panel.  Behind that Cocoon panel, I also have a level II-A ballistic panel, which provides still more of a barrier between me and things in the bag that can poke through to my back.
   
  That said, if you can get a Mission bag big enough to fit your laptop in the side pocket, I'd recommend that, as it's just nice to have it so easily accessible when you've rolled the bag's top down.
   
  Oh, and for what it's worth, I forgot to mention that my sleeved MacBook Air is almost always accompanied in the Monty's side zip pocket by my iPad 1 (with the standard Apple iPad 1 cover case). (I have the other two sizes, too.)  So definitely call Mission Workshop to ask about your specific computer.
   
  I do suggest at least considering the next size up (Mission Workshop Rummy).  Why?  Because it's bigger, and so it can sit flatter across your back with the same load you'd put in the Monty.  I'll even occasionally wear the Shed even for moderate loads, just because I like how it wears very flat on my back, even wrapping around my smallish frame.  (But keep in mind the Shed is huge.)
   
  I _love_ *Mission Workshop's* bags.  I'd have to say they're probably my favorite bags of the _many_ I've tried.  And I've not worn anything more comfortable while riding my bicycle.  I own and love Timbuk2 products, too, but there's something very special about the MW bags, which you'll immediately understand when you get one in your hands, and even more so after you've worn it and used it.  It's hard to explain (but you'll get it when you get one), but they're just built _serious._
   
  Keep in mind, though, if you're the type who needs a plethora of built-in pockets and organizers for every pen and doodad, Timbuk2 would be a better choice.  Again, I tend to organize my stuff in zip-up pouches and a couple of Grid-It panels (one large, one small), so that it's easy to go from bag to bag, and so I don't require much in the way of slots, loops and pockets.


----------



## Kirosia

Thanks for the input, Jude (and everyone else).  As for use, I just want something to carry a laptop, possible micro 4/3rds class camera, clothes, and pretzels. Anything above a simple messenger is probably overkill, but I tend to keep such things for many years, and I've always had the habit of spending too little and regretting it. Also,_ the ladies_.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> I love how they're the "real thing" when companies like Timbuk2 were one of the first to make bike courier bags.
> 
> Then, age of the company means nothing to me. Tesla Motors is one of the youngest automakers around but their product line shows more of the future than any of their competition.


 


   


  Quote: 





scott_tarlow said:


> I think both chrome and mission workshop are made by people who previously worked for timbuk2.


 


   
   
  Its a messenger-slash-cyclist kind of thing. Timbuk2 lost their street creed, after moving production offshore. Plus the stuff is consumer quality, not pro.
   
   
  Just catching up on the thread, as I may treat myself to a bag, for when I get out of this full arm splint. Wished I still had my mini metro, but then again the belt buckle can get irritating on such a small bag.


----------



## ocswing

Damn thread making me want to spend money. I have an original T2 Commute messenger and I like it a lot, but have been thinking about getting something new. The  Mission Workshop bags look great, but they don't have enough pics on their site. Does anyone have their VX bag?


----------



## Kirosia

Their flckr has quite a few pics, but I don't think any of the VX.
   
  http://www.flickr.com/photos/bluelug/collections/72157624628729684/


----------



## jude

Quote: 





ocswing said:


> ...Does anyone have their VX bag?


 
    
  Quote:


kirosia said:


> Their flckr has quite a few pics, but I don't think any of the VX.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bluelug/collections/72157624628729684/


 
   
   
  I have a VX Rummy (in slate color), but it's not with me at the moment.  I'll take some photos of it in the next couple of days and post 'em.


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





jude said:


> I have a VX Rummy (in slate color), but it's not with me at the moment.  I'll take some photos of it in the next couple of days and post 'em.


 
   
  Awesome, that would be much appreciated. I'm interested in the front pocket layout since it specifically says it fits a 15" macbook and also the inside. I think you also have the Monty. Which do you like more? $250 is expensive, but it looks like an awesome bag so just want to make sure it has what I want.


----------



## Kirosia

Jude, could you possibly also take a pic of the Monty and Rummy side-by-side, and on your back? I'm considering moving up if need be, but the Rummy does appear quite bigger than I'd like.


----------



## Questhate

Not much to add. Just wanted to say I use a Timbuk2 Classic Messenger as my everyday bag and love it thus far. I didn't like that nylon tweed material, but found this one made of waxed canvas on sale so about $40. Could not be happier. In fact, I have the Timbuk2 Commute bag in waxed canvas in the exact same color for times I want to take my laptop around.
   
  Around San Francisco, I see Chrome bags _everywhere_. I don't believe I've seen any Mission Workshop bags around (that I've noticed, at least), but the Monty model looks quite nice from the pictures. Whenever my Timbuk2 breaks down (probably won't be for several years), I'll definitely consider a Mission Workshop. 
   
  Oddly, I find messenger bags uncomfortable when I'm biking. I _much_ prefer my Gregory backpack that's designed for hiking.


----------



## XxATOLxX

I got a Patagonia Half Mass messenger bag. My main criteria was to get a bag with good rain protection/padding for my laptop. Its been really great, I've been through some really hairy rain and the insides stayed perfectly dry.
http://www.patagonia.com/us/product/half-mass-messenger-bag?p=48315-0-252

I was considering the Timbuk2 Command and the Commute but then I realized that their separate padded laptop compartment wasn't weatherproofed.


----------



## nphase

My wife just got one of these for me: http://www.onabags.com/store/messengers-and-backpacks/the-union-street.html?color=black#black
   
  Not tons of room but definitely very happy with it as a work bag...


----------



## Eric_C

^ Grats! That bag looks very, very nice indeed.


----------



## kenshin27

Damn, those Mission Workshop bags look really sweet as does that Union Street bag.
   
  My messenger bag needs have mostly been fulfilled by either custom Timbuk2s or a Waterfield Cargo (sfbags.com). The lifetime warranty on the Timbuk2 is awesome. Had the plastic buckle break on me once so sent the bag in and they gave me credit to order a completely new one. Always wanted to get a Booq bag as they look nice as well but since these damn bags never break down it's hard to justify. =p


----------



## wdahm519

I'm a daily commuting cyclist and I found that a Hazard4 MOD bag works very well for me.  It sports some great stuff and is extremely durable (1000D Dupont Cordura material) with really good stitching.  I've taken a number of spills biking, especially with pedestrians everywhere avoiding them can sometimes be a challenge and I'll find myself eating pavement.  The bag doesn't have one single scratch or scuff or loose end, or torn fabric layer.  Its wide enough that I can easily fit my chunky PIMETA v2 portable amp in there as well, along with regular every day stuff.
   
  If you're interested in a good bag you should check that one out.


----------



## Hennyo

Darn it, this place even makes me spend money on bags!


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





jude said:


> I have a VX Rummy (in slate color), but it's not with me at the moment.  I'll take some photos of it in the next couple of days and post 'em.


 
   
  I was hoping you'd be able to post some pics already, but I understand you're probably super busy. Hopefully after RMAF you'll have some time. Thanks!


----------



## Eric_C

http://www.missionworkshop.com/products/advanced_projects/vx-messenger-bag.php
  Click on "Size/Color"  under the image.


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





eric_c said:


> http://www.missionworkshop.com/products/advanced_projects/vx-messenger-bag.php
> Click on "Size/Color"  under the image.


 

 Thanks, I've seen those. My complaint was that there aren't enough. Most are very similar and it doesn't show the detail of the pockets or inside. They don't have any of that series on their flickr either.


----------



## jude

Quote: 





ocswing said:


> Thanks, I've seen those. My complaint was that there aren't enough. Most are very similar and it doesn't show the detail of the pockets or inside. They don't have any of that series on their flickr either.


 

 Sorry, guys.  I forgot to post photos of the Rummy versus the Monty that were requested, as well as the VX Rummy.  I'll try to get to that tomorrow.  I might shoot a very short video showing how the Arkiv closure works, too, as I don't think I've seen any video of that, and I had no idea how it worked until I ordered the VX myself.


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





jude said:


> Sorry, guys.  I forgot to post photos of the Rummy versus the Monty that were requested, as well as the VX Rummy.  I'll try to get to that tomorrow.  I might shoot a very short video showing how the Arkiv closure works, too, as I don't think I've seen any video of that, and I had no idea how it worked until I ordered the VX myself.


 


  Thanks! No worries, I'm sure you've got a lot going on with Head-Fi TV and RMAF coming up. Any details you can give on the bag would be great! Mission's bags look great, but the site lacks some info IMO.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

honestly I couldn't see anyone being disappointed with one of these bags..... sorry for being a fanboy..


----------



## jude

Quote: 





ocswing said:


> Thanks! No worries, I'm sure you've got a lot going on with Head-Fi TV and RMAF coming up. Any details you can give on the bag would be great! Mission's bags look great, but the site lacks some info IMO.


 

 In terms of size and compartment configuration, the VX Rummy is exactly the same as the normal Rummy (so I imagine the same would go for the Monty counterparts).
   
  The outer fabric is different, the VX having a slight diamond pattern/texture on the surface--it looks very nice, and you can see it in *this photo*.
   
  The inside of the VX fabric also has a more cloth-like hand--with more give, and so a little more flowing than the stiffer, more tarp-like inside surface of the standard bag's fabric.
   
  The Arkiv closure is very nice, but I've got to practice more with it for faster one-hand opening and closing.  Probably the most key advantage of the Arkiv closure (in my opinion) is that it essentially reduces the excess lengths of buckle straps, as the VX's straps are stretchy--I also find any excess of the VX's elastic straps easier to manage.
   
  The VX looks nicer, too, in my opinion.


----------



## Eric_C

Wow, no excess strap? That's a major plus. The inside fabric sounds excellent too--the tarp-like lining of the standard bag has a lot of friction, which sometimes makes it very "squeaky" (literally) when trying to place things inside the bag.


----------



## jude

Quote: 





eric_c said:


> Wow, no excess strap? That's a major plus. The inside fabric sounds excellent too--the tarp-like lining of the standard bag has a lot of friction, which sometimes makes it very "squeaky" (literally) when trying to place things inside the bag.


 

 There's still some excess, but it's not quite as long; and it sits better, not flapping around in the wind as much.  (I edited my previous post to more accurately describe the straps.)
   
  And, yes, the interior of the VX is less grippy than the standard fabric's tarp interior.


----------



## Maverickmonk

Just ordered a cheap dark-brown Rothco heavyweight messenger bag from amazon. Pictures will be posted when it arrives. I hope I end up with something suitable for carrying a book and folder to class when I don't need my whole backpack, without looking like a total hipster.


----------



## Oraij

So I have a question: In January I turn 21 and I am going to travel the world.  I'm talking trekking through countries, climbing mountains, traveling through deserts, visiting small remote villages in all 6 continents, etc.. and I want to take a messenger bag with me.  Personally, I think that the Mission Workshop AP VX Messenger is the best looking messenger bag available by far for under $300.  My question: Will it hold up?  It will be exposed to the elements, will be thrown around and beaten up. I would prefer that it operates fully when I return home to NYC after two years (it can look ugly as hell).  If not, any recommendations for a messenger bag that can?  I don't care about water wetting stuff inside and will even be ok if it stains (hopefully not), but I care about the strap holding and the fabric not ripping. I am ready to buy this bag at any moment in slate size medium, but I want to know if there is any messenger bag that can do a MUCH better job that costs under $300 dollars.  
   
  Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





oraij said:


> So I have a question: In January I turn 21 and I am going to travel the world.  I'm talking trekking through countries, climbing mountains, traveling through deserts, visiting small remote villages in all 6 continents, etc.. and I want to take a messenger bag with me.  Personally, I think that the Mission Workshop AP VX Messenger is the best looking messenger bag available by far for under $300.  My question: Will it hold up?  It will be exposed to the elements, will be thrown around and beaten up. I would prefer that it operates fully when I return home to NYC after two years (it can look ugly as hell).  If not, any recommendations for a messenger bag that can?  I don't care about water wetting stuff inside and will even be ok if it stains (hopefully not), but I care about the strap holding and the fabric not ripping. I am ready to buy this bag at any moment in slate size medium, but I want to know if there is any messenger bag that can do a MUCH better job that costs under $300 dollars.
> 
> Thanks ahead of time.


 


  Hmm for a trekking trip I don't think a messenger bag is your best option. I love messengers, but carrying large loads over long periods of time with only one shoulder is not fun. They can be pretty versatile, but there is a reason that large trekking backpacks exist. Maybe not so great once you get back, but if you're being serious about traveling I would get something made for the purpose and not get a messenger bag. Just my two cents.


----------



## Oraij

Ha I am bringing a rather large backpack as well.  I would just prefer a messenger as I will be making stops in cities. I didn't really make that clear, sorry about that. It is basically a year to go wherever.  The messenger will not be carrying all my stuff.  It will be taken through the same places tough. The basic question is: how durable is the bag


----------



## Eric_C

If you don't need waterproof, there probably are cheaper options than Mission. Also, I don't think the brand has been around that long? So there's limited customer testimonials about its durability. 
   
  I *think* my regular Mission *feels* durable after 10 months of urban use. But if you want proven durability, I think you'll have to go with the established messenger brands that couriers actually use. They were mentioned earlier in the thread.


----------



## Oraij

Ok. Thanks. I think I'm going to take a shot with the Mission Workshop AP and I'll post how it goes.


----------



## Wilson M.

Quote: 





jude said:


> ...
> 
> The inside of the VX fabric also has a more cloth-like hand--with more give, and so a little more flowing than the stiffer, more tarp-like inside surface of the standard bag's fabric.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I know this is a little late but I thought I'd add my thoughts. Sorry for the long post.
   
  The tarp-like inside surface is a PVC tarp liner sewn into the bag and not bonded to the Cordura. With the standard bag, there's no choice but to line the outer pockets, flap for the outer pockets and the main compartment with a sturdy PVC lining to make the bag weather resistant. With the AP bag, the outer pockets don't have a PVC liner because the PTFE membrane bonded to the Cordura will keep things dry although you will notice the flap for the outer pockets still has a PVC layer sewn in. The main compartment also has a PVC liner but it's much thinner than the one on a standard bag because the PTFE aids in the weather resistance so a thicker liner is not required. It's nice that the liner isn't as stiff on the AP bags but I find the VX fabric to be much stiffer than standard Cordura. With a bit of use, it does loosen up somewhat. I do worry that the thinner liner might be susceptible to damage from hard pointy objects compared to the sturdier liner of the standard bags. Of course, I have a friend who has a standard Monty and the PVC is cracking on the flap for the outer pockets because she stuff them far too full and it causes the flap to sit awkwardly.
   
  As for my favourite bags, I would have to say the PAC Designs Pro Ultimate and the Mission Workshop AP Rummy are my favourites.
   
  The PAC won't win any style awards but I feel it has the best strapping system on the market and is the best bag when carrying really heavy and or bulky loads. The bottom and side compression straps make it easy to open the bag up wide to swallow just about anything while allowing one to cinch the bag up for the smallest loads. The location of the strap anchor points along with the side compression straps allow one to jam the bag completely full but still be able to secure the main strap very snugly. It truly wraps snugly around your shoulder and ribs no matter the load. None of the other messenger bags I've ever used (and I've used a couple dozen from different manufacturers) can do that because bulky loads tend to pull the strap anchor points away from the body leading to a less secure fit. I've carried a full water cooler bottle and a full-sized tower computer (on separate occasions) on a bike with never a worry about a wobbly feel from a less than secure strap. The X-Strap helps immensely to make things even more stable when carry more than 30 pounds. The main downside is the price. I think they recently raised their prices too. I would also like to see them put in two outer pockets like the AP Rummy instead of the single large expanding pocket.
   
  The MW is one of the nicest looking bags out there. The rectangular design makes it ideal for carrying books, binders, files, laptops, etc. The pockets are very nice for commuters. The roll-top is great for really keeping stuff dry. I find a lot of messenger bags to be well shaped for aerodynamics on a bike but their shapes tend to make it less ideal for fitting bulky items or items that are hard with no give. But the bag isn't perfect. I find that accessing a fairly full main compartment even with the strap fully expanded to be an exercise in futility because of the tall walls of the roll-top closure. The depth is 5.5 inches which is a little narrow for carrying bulky items so you tend to fill the bag vertically which means whatever you're looking for invariably ends up buried under too much crap. I don't find it's a good "working" messenger bag. If I have to access stuff frequently, I keep them in the outer pockets. I'm considering getting MW to custom build a longer strap so the bag will sit lower when I expand the strap fully. It's comfortable but I feel the PAC is more comfortable especially with the removable back pad to keep the pointy things from jabbing my back.
   
  Which one do I really prefer? The PAC is by far the more practical bag for on-bike use. I find I use the MW when I'm not riding because it just looks much nicer. The PAC is a fair bit heavier and the various straps complicate it a bit. The MW is very light and simple to use. If I could only have one bag, it would be the PAC without a doubt.


----------



## ocswing

So I decided to go ahead and buy the Mission Workshop AP Monty and I'm very happy with my purchase.
   
  I have a Timbuk2 Commute 1.0 that I've used for a few years and it's good as a laptop messenger, but if you want to throw anything else in it's pretty limiting. I was looking for a new messenger that I could use for my laptop (as an office bag), but that would also expand enough to be a day bag. I took a look at T2 again, but I'm pretty disappointed with their lineup now. I felt the bags were uncomfortable and the build quality isn't as good as it used to be.
   
  The Monty is slightly on the small side for a day pack, but the Rummy was slightly on the large side. Ideally, there would be a bag right in between them in size, but there is a fair amount of room in the Monty still. Functionality and build quality on the bag are top notch, and it's very comfortable. I've always liked messenger bags, but they aren't always comfortable. I think I'd have to stuff this bag with a ton of heavy stuff for it to be uncomfortable. It's a very versatile design, and I really feel like it will hold up for a lifetime. The only thing I wish it would have is a handle, but I've got a makeshift one by putting the cross-strap through the should strap velcro and it works pretty well. One word of note for those interested: the colors on the site are lighter than they really are. I got black first and it's really just straight black where the site makes it look like it's slightly lighter.


----------



## Eric_C

Quote: 





wilson m. said:


> The tarp-like inside surface is a PVC tarp liner sewn into the bag and not bonded to the Cordura. With the standard bag, there's no choice but to line the outer pockets, flap for the outer pockets and the main compartment with a sturdy PVC lining to make the bag weather resistant. With the AP bag, the outer pockets don't have a PVC liner because the PTFE membrane bonded to the Cordura will keep things dry although you will notice the flap for the outer pockets still has a PVC layer sewn in. The main compartment also has a PVC liner but it's much thinner than the one on a standard bag because the PTFE aids in the weather resistance so a thicker liner is not required. It's nice that the liner isn't as stiff on the AP bags but I find the VX fabric to be much stiffer than standard Cordura. With a bit of use, it does loosen up somewhat. I do worry that the thinner liner might be susceptible to damage from hard pointy objects compared to the sturdier liner of the standard bags. Of course, I have a friend who has a standard Monty and the PVC is cracking on the flap for the outer pockets because she stuff them far too full and it causes the flap to sit awkwardly.
> 
> _[snip]_
> 
> The MW is one of the nicest looking bags out there. The rectangular design makes it ideal for carrying books, binders, files, laptops, etc. The pockets are very nice for commuters. The roll-top is great for really keeping stuff dry. I find a lot of messenger bags to be well shaped for aerodynamics on a bike but their shapes tend to make it less ideal for fitting bulky items or items that are hard with no give. But the bag isn't perfect. I find that accessing a fairly full main compartment even with the strap fully expanded to be an exercise in futility because of the tall walls of the roll-top closure. The depth is 5.5 inches which is a little narrow for carrying bulky items so you tend to fill the bag vertically which means whatever you're looking for invariably ends up buried under too much crap. I don't find it's a good "working" messenger bag. If I have to access stuff frequently, I keep them in the outer pockets. I'm considering getting MW to custom build a longer strap so the bag will sit lower when I expand the strap fully. It's comfortable but I feel the PAC is more comfortable especially with the removable back pad to keep the pointy things from jabbing my back.


 


  So the AP versions have nicer inner linings, thinner fabric, and may even be lighter than the standard? Arghhhh why did I discover this brand before they started selling the AP iterations.
   
  You hit the nail right on the head with the "tall walls" comment--I keep some things in the bag's zip compartment for quicker access.


----------



## jdeare

Just wondering, is there like an insert or something I can get for my Timbuk2 to use for carrying records?
   
  I don't need to carry more than say... 10 at a time. It would just be nice to have something other than a grocery bag to carry my goodies home from the record store.


----------



## Maverickmonk

There she is, my $20 Rothco bag. Seems pretty strong, even though the construction is a little "eh" (fraying on the edges of the inside zipper pocket, a few loose stitches etc), but I sealed all the frayed ends with thin superglue, and tacced all the loose threads down, and now she seems pretty strong. Good for carrying say: a portable rig, a book and a folder or two to the library or class, but not for hauling a whole desk around (that's what my actual backpack is for, a Dakine sport pack). I like it, and the Infidel tab that I  attatched makes me smile.


----------



## Edoardo

Quote: 





rednamalas1 said:


> when I need to dress up a bit more:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  Congrats from... Venice...! Even though I live here I've never seen this model. Really beautiful!


----------



## johnkim0011

Diesel makes great looking leather messenger bag. It's quite costly, but it's so worth it.


----------



## EmptyTalk

Not sure if we're allowed to do this . . . but . . . I've got a Timbuk2 bag posted for sale here if anyone is interested.  Thanks.


----------



## hyogen

I've got an XL black weatherproof timbuk2 messenger bag for sale as well that'll fit 17" laptops -_-  willing to hear best offers.
   
   
  THIS is my favorite bag of all time - I have it in all black, but this orangy color is nice--too. 
   
  It's pretty rare to see one of these on Ebay now especially brand new, since the bag was discontinued maybe 8 years ago.  Oakley original Sandbag (1.0).  I have had the newer AP bag and it was nowhere near as good--in fact it gets HORRIBLE reviews for good reason due to the design flaw of the straps.  It's hilarious to read these reviews because they're so true--one guy was saying that the bag falls off of its strap all the time, but he still uses it and would rather duct tape it because he wants to get his money's worth (around $140 for the newer designs).  I'm sure they've fixed the problem, but I think the model I'm referring to is either the Sandbag AP 1.0 or 2.0. 
   
  this is not my auction:
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/OAKLEY-SANDBAG-BACKPACK-SLING-SHOULDER-BAG-NEW-/370612002858?pt=AU_Men_Accessories&hash=item564a32602a
   

   
  I used to have it in the olive green color.  My recently acquired black bag did not come with the detachable cell phone pouch - around the time this bag was sold, cell phones were cooler the smaller they were 
   
  I'll take detailed pics of mine when I have a chance--it makes THE perfect gear bag with it's many many useful compartments/hidden compartments/pouches.  Very rugged ballistic nylon with ripstop outerflap as well.  Will easily hold lots of stuff in it, including a netbook or 13-14" laptop or iPad.  Would make a great DSLR bag as well if you have a protective smaller case for the camera. It does not have a dedicated padded compartment, however, except for the mp3 player.  Problem easily solved with a neoprene case for the laptop, or if you're just pretty careful like me you'll be fine throwing your laptop in here. 
   
  Even has a dedicated mp3 player pouch inside that has the headphone cable port (hole) so you can pull the headphones through it and keep the mp3 player in the bag.  You can see the circular port on the left upper part of the bag.  The fit is very secure and comfortable.  the main strap is adjustable and there is a waist strap as well if you want to use it. 
   
  They made this bag in red as well.  Retail was $90 or $95 i believe....really wish they still made this.  If I had to, I wouldn't hesitate to pay $150 for a new one.  I could not have designed a better bag for my gear    It even has a little net at the bottom of the zipper of the main compartment so that most things won't fall out easily if you accidentally pick the bag up with it unzipped all the way. 
   
  Might be worth putting on a saved search for some of you guys.


----------



## hyogen

wow. the bag i mentioned above is going for $250 + $50 shipping or so................
   
  like i said...the perfect bag -_-


----------



## Maverickmonk

Wow, I'll stick with the $20 rothco bag (yes, I know that's like saying "I like iBuds") and my Dakine backpack, although the dakine is getting a bit beat, it's still running strong after 2 years of daily college use. It's comfortable even with ~50lbs of gear (laptop + physics textbooks and folders). The front pocket is even the perfect size for a set of headphones.
   
  The Oakley Flack Pack looks nice though...


----------



## hyogen

i feel lucky to have picked mine up slightly used for $65 on ebay not too long ago.  I sold mine a few years ago for about 75...should never have sold it.


----------



## Bojakus

http://www.chromebagsstore.com/bags/messenger-bags/citizen-buckle-bag---medium.html


----------



## hyogen

Quote: 





maverickmonk said:


> There she is, my $20 Rothco bag. Seems pretty strong, even though the construction is a little "eh" (fraying on the edges of the inside zipper pocket, a few loose stitches etc), but I sealed all the frayed ends with thin superglue, and tacced all the loose threads down, and now she seems pretty strong. Good for carrying say: a portable rig, a book and a folder or two to the library or class, but not for hauling a whole desk around (that's what my actual backpack is for, a Dakine sport pack). I like it, and the Infidel tab that I  attatched makes me smile.


 
  nice looking bag.  i have one that is similar to it--but khaki and made by Levi's x A.Kurtz....kinda military style.  
   
  here's a good looking bag that's only $30 by A.Kurtz but looks like it's sold out from this place


----------



## ahshan06

I'm a hardcore Tumi fan.
   
  Latest piece: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 http://www.abt.com/product/59838/Tumi-22370STONE.html


----------



## senson

My 2 years old messanger bag


----------



## Maverickmonk

hyogen said:


> nice looking bag.  i have one that is similar to it--but khaki and made by Levi's x A.Kurtz....kinda military style.
> 
> here's a good looking bag that's only $30 by A.Kurtz but looks like it's sold out from this place




Thanks!
Must have been a good buy! All the A.Kurtz bags I'm finding are in the ~60+ range


----------



## ProtegeManiac

Just received the BBP Industries Messenger a couple of weeks ago. My 15.6" Acer fits perfectly (easy to pull out, doesn't wiggle when strap is closed) in the 17" sleeve, for everyone who doesn't use a Mac. Seems tough enough to survive commuting through crowded downtown areas; ran a few suburban blocks when I got it just to test it, and when the strap is properly set it won't bounce around, plus the angle of the strap and the padding on the back adds a bit more comfort. If anything is wrong with the design, the silent velcro on the main flap really is silent when I open it in, say, the library, but the velcro on the laptop sleeve is far from silent. Which means that if you whip out your laptop, or leave the main bag and use just the sleeve if you have a meeting in the same floor/building (their example, see the blurb), you'll still make that annoying sound if you come in late. Price considered though I don't really mind, jsut something to put out there in case other people see that and consider it an extremely important feature.


----------



## Coop

As posted before in this thread, I have a TAD Gear Dispatch bag:
   
   

  Which is 17x12x4 inches (43.2x30.5x10.2cm) big. A great size for my daily commute, as it holds my 15.4" work laptop, a bunch of tools, some paperwork, my lunch and whatever other stuff I decide to lug into the office. 
   
   
  I also have a Fjallraven Vintage Shoulderbag:
   

  Which is 13x11x4.3inches (33x28x11cm) big. I used this to lug my stuff around in my free time, it usually contained my MSI Wind U100 netbook (in a sleeve), laptop PSU, mouse, my Canon Powershot G10, a small first aid kit, a can of deodorant and the flavour of the day in portable audio. (and occasionally clean socks, shirt & underwear, if staying overnight somewhere)
   
  But my netbook died and was replaced with a Samsung Series 9 13.3", While the ultrabook is a LOT thinner, it is a bit bigger in the other directions. Especially when in its Case Logic Welded sleeve ( http://www.caselogic.com/en-US/US/Products/Laptop-Cases/MacBook-Cases/SSMA_-_313_-_BLACK_-__-_13MacBookAirWeldedSleeve ). It still fits the Fjallraven bag, but just barely and as the sides are pushed out a little, there's very little space for anything other than my laptop + PSU & mouse. But the TAD bag is way too big, not to mention that I don't want to be swapping contents all the time. I know myself a little, and I will probably end up missing business-critical items in less than a week time when I need to juggle the work and private stuff around all the time.
   
  So, I'm looking for a replacement. A small-ish messenger bag with either a weatherproof padded 13.3" laptop compartment, or a non-weatherproof non-padded 14" laptop compartment (so it will fit my ultrabook + the caselogic sleeve). And enough space left fo the other stuff. I prefer function & durability over form, and like dark colours best. Oh and preferably something that doesn't scream 'Hey look at this bag! it's guaranteed to contain a high end laptop so please mug me!'.
   
   
  I keep coming back to the small Timbuk2 laptop Messenger, but they're a bit more than I'd like to spend on a bag right now. So I'd like to see what else there is out there. 
  Any suggestions?


----------



## Destroysall

I don't own a bag myself as of yet, but getting ready to order this shoulder bag from Incase in the coming weeks. 

  destroysall.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I'm about to order this one
   

   
  Rothco Pathfinder


----------



## concrete

After a few years of bike commuting with Messenger bags I switched to waterproof backpacks instead. The Messenger bags were killing my shoulder and compressed my sternum when heavily loaded. 

I use Orlieb bags and I see more and more couriers switching to backpacks as well.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





concrete said:


> After a few years of bike commuting with Messenger bags I switched to waterproof backpacks instead. The Messenger bags were killing my shoulder and compressed my sternum when heavily loaded.
> 
> I use Orlieb bags and I see more and more couriers switching to backpacks as well.


 
   
   
   
  I decided to forego the messenger bag route and got a Mission Workshop pack. Still haven't used it yet, but appreciate details like the rear light mount placement, designed  for a stretched out roadbike position.


----------



## bangraman

I have a Mission Workshop Arkiv pack but I've not really used it as of late. Looks a bit busy with all the bits, and without looks a bit weird... It seemed like a good idea at the time.
   

   
   
  Large loads cause me back issues as well with messengers, but for immediate stashability and general utility as long as I'm not carrying any boat anchors around, I still prefer messengers - like the Acronym 3A-5TS.
   

   
   
   
  Mind you, after decking it out a bit in a similarly modular fashion to the Arkiv, I ended up ~€1200 lighter...


----------



## kenshin27

Good lord, what does Acronym make their stuff out of? Gold? That is something pricey items they've got for sale there.
   
  Quote: 





bangraman said:


> Large loads cause me back issues as well with messengers, but for immediate stashability and general utility as long as I'm not carrying any boat anchors around, I still prefer messengers - like the Acronym 3A-5TS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bangraman

Eh, the usual... clever/cool design + limited numbers = more money. I have to admit to having quite a lot of their collections as I like what they do.
   
   
  Whether I can actually pull off wearing it and looking like that is another matter entirely. Less ninja, more tactical potato.


----------



## Blisse

I went ahead and bought a MW Rummy. It's in shipping but the anticipation is killing me!


----------



## AxelCloris

jude said:


> In terms of size and compartment configuration, the VX Rummy is exactly the same as the normal Rummy (so I imagine the same would go for the Monty counterparts).
> 
> The outer fabric is different, the VX having a slight diamond pattern/texture on the surface--it looks very nice, and you can see it in *this photo*.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I've been debating going with the normal or the VX for a while and I think this old post convinced me to go the VX route. Glad I stumbled upon this thread while searching for impressions about the Arkiv system.
  
 Jude, do you use the MW bag to haul your camera equipment? I'm looking for a way to transport my old Nikon DSLR along with my Macbook Pro and accessories in the bag.


----------



## Blisse

whoa that post was a year ago whoaaaa

i like my rummy a lot. my only complaint is really that it looked really silver in the pictures but in reality it's a dull gray. poop. i'll be heading to cali this summer so i guess i'll be able to check out all the shops in person! whoo :3


----------



## AxelCloris

blisse said:


> whoa that post was a year ago whoaaaa
> 
> i like my rummy a lot. my only complaint is really that it looked really silver in the pictures but in reality it's a dull gray. poop. i'll be heading to cali this summer so i guess i'll be able to check out all the shops in person! whoo :3


 
  
 Yeah, I'm reviving the thread. Thankfully it still contains relevant information. Jude's post that I quoted was from a couple years ago. You have the standard Rummy, correct? I've been reading that the velcro on the bag (standard and VX) is unusually loud and obnoxious when opening and that it may not actually be necessary unless you're trying to seal the bag from the weather. I wish there was a shop nearby where I can see them in person, but the closest is in Chicago. Oh well. Oh, and you're from Toronto, I'll be there in a couple weeks on a mini vacation.


----------



## Blisse

It was just interesting to see my own post from ~362 days ago.

I bought industrial sized velcro to create a strip so it would cover the velcro in the compartment bags. They're really loud, yeah. I can't usually open them in class.

I also wish they had a laptop compartment so that I didn't have to use a sweater to pad my back when I carry that around. It's very spacious but a laptop is pointy. I don't think it would make a particularly good messenger bag for cameras unless you have another bag inside. There is literally no padding in the bag.

Yay Toronto~ 

I definitely wish I got the VX or the limited canvas bags. It's really good now but I really wanted to know how nice those textures would've been. I'll check for those when I'm in Cali :3


----------



## AxelCloris

blisse said:


> It was just interesting to see my own post from ~362 days ago.
> 
> I bought industrial sized velcro to create a strip so it would cover the velcro in the compartment bags. They're really loud, yeah. I can't usually open them in class.
> 
> ...


 
  
 OK, so you're doing exactly what I was contemplating with the velcro. There's no issues with the bag popping open if it's clipped, right? If so, then that'll be perfect for me. As for the camera gear I'm looking into inserts to see how well they'll work. I could pad the main compartment of the bag and my 15" Macbook Pro should fit easily into the zippered compartment, just wondering how comfortable that would be to carry the gear around. Having one messenger is better than my current setup of a backpack and a camera bag separately. And I'm going with the VX since I want the Arkiv closure system and the better fabric choices. And oh if only I could pick a buckle color on the VX line.


----------



## tomscy2000

Anyone know of any good vertical device holders (for smartphones, DAPs, etc.) that can strap onto the shoulder strap of MW messengers? I want one for my Monty (Navy Blue).
  
 I found this from a relatively new HK company, but I'm not a fan of the big logo on the front.


----------



## pigmode

Looking for the same. Missionworkshop has theirs (velcro > zip access). Chrome has two. May order the Chrome flip down.
  
 Black Star Bags has a nice velcro iPhone case.


----------



## BlueNote1553

tomscy2000 said:


> Anyone know of any good vertical device holders (for smartphones, DAPs, etc.) that can strap onto the shoulder strap of MW messengers? I want one for my Monty (Navy Blue).
> 
> I found this from a relatively new HK company, but I'm not a fan of the big logo on the front.


 
  
  


pigmode said:


> Looking for the same. Missionworkshop has theirs (velcro > zip access). Chrome has two. May order the Chrome flip down.
> 
> Black Star Bags has a nice velcro iPhone case.


 
  
 Try here, folks.
http://seagullbags.com/site/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=93


----------



## tomscy2000

Seagull's logo is reminiscent of JH Audio's...


----------



## pigmode

bluenote1553 said:


> tomscy2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know of any good vertical device holders (for smartphones, DAPs, etc.) that can strap onto the shoulder strap of MW messengers? I want one for my Monty (Navy Blue).
> ...


 
  
  
 Lol the Starbuck's card. Nice basic unit. All three co. American made.


----------

